# The Marshall JTM45 - Clone Heaven



## GuitarsCanada

Literally tons of copies of this legend out there. What is considered the best? Either kit or by a boutique builder?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Most likely a ton that are missing here. Add as required


----------



## GuitarsCanada

First hand experience would be beneficial as well


----------



## LydianGuitars

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/45_Degrees_of_Tone_The_JTM45_Roundup


----------



## keto

Scott, wow, I think you really hit the highlights with the ones you've posted. I'd love to try any of them but the *names* Metro, Rheinhart, and Germino all have fabulous reputations.

Ceriatone has a great rep if you are building from a kit http://www.ceriatone.com/productSubPages/BSJTM45/BSJTM45_Complete.htm Shipping expensive though, I talked to Nick 3 weeks ago about a kit, it was going to be around $225 US.

I know Weber makes a kit that's probably the cheapest option (includes headshell at a wicked price) but their transformers are sometimes questioned, and for sure you'd be getting the cheapest sourced parts. http://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits_60b.htm#6M45H You could always custom order a kit without (whichever) parts and acquire them elsewhere. I talked to them about their Hiwatt kit recently, they quoted me $120 shipping to my door fwiw.


----------



## blam

ceria tone kills me. I can't come to terms with their shipping prices. Some of their amps cost half the price of the amp to ship. 

I have a Phaez jtm clone and I think it sounds great. Though I haven't played any others so I cannot comment on that aspect


----------



## Guest

I played JTM-45 clones from Metropolous, Reinhardt and MetroAmp at the Amp Show in LA and my money, were I spending on amps, would go to...


...3rd Power Amps and their British Dream head. I don't know what he's doing with those Dream series of amplifiers but they are JAW dropping good. The classic sounds are all there, but the controls are way more versatile than any of the other designs from those other three manufacturers. The range of really excellent tones from that head was superb. I was playing it through a Switchback 1x12 which also sound top notch -- had V30 in it.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Any thoughts on where the Fargen fits in this group? If I had the spare $$, I'd be tempted by the one for sale here on the forum. The Fargen demo sure sounds great....


----------



## hollowbody

Haven't played any of the clones, but I have a JTM45 RI from Marshall that's been modded to the original circuit and is running KT66 tubes and it sounds glorious.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am still wanting to try a kit some day. Been on the bucket list for many years. Choosing the right one will be key. I can follow instructions and solder, but beyond that I need it to be spelled out for me


----------



## proxy

Mr Yerp said:


> Any thoughts on where the Fargen fits in this group? If I had the spare $$, I'd be tempted by the one for sale here on the forum. The Fargen demo sure sounds great....


It is good but he is funny guy to deal with.
Have a look at Trinity amps they are in our country and cost much less then Fargen


----------



## Mr Yerp

proxy said:


> It is good but he is funny guy to deal with.
> Have a look at Trinity amps they are in our country and cost much less then Fargen


I should look a little harder for some new Trinity demos. From what I see though, all of their products are lower power...20 watts and under? I have a few amps in that wattage area already. Seems that they don't have anything that competes with the amp examples in this thread?


----------



## keto

Actually true they don't do anything higher powered, but if you equate 'power' with 'loud', the Triwatt at allegedly 22W can get at least as loud (and maybe louder!) than my DSL50 and JCM900. Keeerist that little amp can get wound up. But it's certainly not a Marshall type sound, very flat EQ (ie., more bass/less treble and high mids).


----------



## Mr Yerp

keto said:


> Actually true they don't do anything higher powered, but if you equate 'power' with 'loud', the Triwatt at allegedly 22W can get at least as loud (and maybe louder!) than my DSL50 and JCM900. Keeerist that little amp can get wound up. But it's certainly not a Marshall type sound, very flat EQ (ie., more bass/less treble and high mids).


I'm not hung up on numbers by any means, it just comes down to headroom I guess. It's a fine balance having that great cranked amp sound at a level that still gives you a loud enough clean tone. This is where pedals step up to the plate. But, as good as they are these days, and the unlimited variation, at the end of the day, a cranked amp will win every time. IMO....Sorry for the thread derail! Getting back to the subject....I'd like to hear more of these heads and the master volume variations that make them use-able in real world gig situations. That's what impressed me about the Fargen vid.


----------



## Louis

This was my take on a 64-65 JTM 45 with all the right components including leather handle ,Smoked Genalex glass KT66,
Clapton Knobs ,white face plate for the 64 look and gold for 65 look and also smooth tolex, vintage correct gold front piping ,
it took almost a year to build and find everything , I sold to amp but should have never done that,
that was an awesome one !!


----------



## bolero

Louis that is supercool!!


----------



## Louis

bolero said:


> Louis that is supercool!!


Thank's ................I appreciate , a lot of time and passion
went into that project !

Gee's ! ..............I miss this one!
and those Clapton knobs cost me a fortune !


Louis


----------



## bolero

I think I remember when that was for sale, here

what transformers did you use?

ps I tried a fargen mini-plex recently, great amp!!


----------



## Louis

bolero said:


> I think I remember when that was for sale, here
> 
> what transformers did you use?
> 
> ps I tried a fargen mini-plex recently, great amp!!



Bolero ! ................you're right , it was up
for sale here a few years ago , i should have bought it !....lol !!
The output was a Radio Spare ftom Chris Merren but if I would do
this again , i would try the 65 era Drake for a little more
crunch cause this 45 with the RS stayed clean 
for a long time before breaking .


Louis


----------



## Jackman

Hi Louis,

I recently bought an original manufactured-in-1964 Marshall JTM45, which I've taken to Marshall's Archive and Certification man, who has thoroughly gone through the amp and certified it as the real deal.
However, somewhere along the line the knobs were replaced with new look Marshall knobs.
Where did you source the "Clapton knobs" for your gorgeous looking clone?
Any recommendations would be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## JHarasym

Just wondering if the Traynor YBA-1 is in (or can be modified into) the JTM-45 ball park?


----------



## bolero

Louis said:


> Bolero ! ................you're right , it was up
> for sale here a few years ago , i should have bought it !....lol !!
> The output was a Radio Spare ftom Chris Merren but if I would do
> this again , i would try the 65 era Drake for a little more
> crunch cause this 45 with the RS stayed clean
> for a long time before breaking .
> 
> 
> Louis


Chris Merren makes excellent transformers, I have one of his 100w OT's in my '66 jtm100

- - - Updated - - -



JHarasym said:


> Just wondering if the Traynor YBA-1 is in (or can be modified into) the JTM-45 ball park?



Parkhead is the man who would know about this...in fact he has probably already posted here on the matter, try a forum search?

or Wild Bill....he is in Hamilton, but don't call him until he finishes with my amp!!


----------



## dwood

Hi Louis,

Very nice looking clone. Where did you get the Clapton Knobs? Do you know if they are still available? I've been looking everywhere for them and had no luck at all.

Thanks,

David



Louis said:


> This was my take on a 64-65 JTM 45 with all the right components including leather handle ,Smoked Genalex glass KT66,
> Clapton Knobs ,white face plate for the 64 look and gold for 65 look and also smooth tolex, vintage correct gold front piping ,
> it took almost a year to build and find everything , I sold to amp but should have never done that,
> that was an awesome one !!


----------



## parkhead

the earlier the better on the YBA -1 not much tweaking required 
although the power supply is far stronger than anything Marshall has ever built !

Question where did that leather JTM45 handle come from my Park 45/100 came with a leather handle that fell apart years ago 
I'd love to make it right !

p


----------



## Louis

parkhead said:


> the earlier the better on the YBA -1 not much tweaking required
> although the power supply is far stronger than anything Marshall has ever built !
> 
> Question where did that leather JTM45 handle come from my Park 45/100 came with a leather handle that fell apart years ago
> I'd love to make it right !
> 
> p


This one , I had it made by a shoe repair man,
He then stained it to my taste.
The end caps I got from MusicGround in London
and later got the JMI leather handles which are the
same as JTM's also from MG

Hope that helps !


----------

